# My sweet baby Beethoven



## autumnrek23 (Dec 8, 2011)

I lost my first rat Beethoven in November. He was going on 2 years old and had so much scar tissue built up from a bad upper respiratory infection he had when I got him. He was born as a feeder rat and in the worst conditions. As much as it pained me to lose him, I knew that I had given him the longest life he could have had. He either would have passed away from the horrible conditions he was living in or been fed to a snake. 

He was such a vibrant, intelligent, strong little guy who held on for so long. I had to move during the time he was sick and I knew he would probably pass fairly soon after the move. He ended up passing the day after I moved in and it broke my heart. I almost feel like he waited until I got to my new location to finally pass on. I loved him dearly and even as I write this, I tear up. He was such a wonderful little friend and I'm so thankful for every moment I have with all of my rats.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Awh... I'm sorry... He was so, SO, cute... I love that picture of him with the blueberry. It's hard to lose a pet 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 3, 2014)

What a cutie. Those ears are precious. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

* I meant baby, friend, or companion. They aren't just pets. They're a whole lot more.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Such a cutie. Sad news to hear.


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

Such an adorable rat, I love his expression when he was eating the blueberry. I'm so sorry for your loss. 
Rest in Peace Beethoven.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. You gave him a wonderful life, and he knew he was loved! Play hard over the bridge Beethoven!


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm sure Beethoven's playing hard at the bridge. So sorry.:'(


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

He was a very handsome little guy. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I tear up at posts like this.. Especially as my baby won't last much longer. He is playing hard over there I'm sure. He is finally freed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

